# Moving to Dubai



## deepal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I shall be moving to Dubailane: for 2 -3 years starting from end-October, 2011.

There are few queries I seek your responses :

Suggest some nice places for rent, near Jebel Ali....2 bedroom apartment
How much would it cost to buy a car and fuel costs?
Since I am bachelor, suggest something I should be careful about in Dubai
How tough is it to get a driving license in Dubai and whats the process?


/SNIP/
Recommendations for bringing stuff along with me.

I would appreciate if you can help me get responses and suggest me to make up my mind for movement.

Thanks


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

deepal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I shall be moving to Dubailane: for 2 -3 years starting from end-October, 2011.
> 
> ...


Pls check expatforum Dubai all ur questions has been asked by someone and answered there


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Discovery Garden is near Jebel Ali free Zone and is one of the low rent places in Dubai, as long as you stay clean from drinks, fights and drugs, Dubai is a great place to live in. Getting a driving licence is not as easy as in India, getting one would cost 3-5000 Dhs. Fuel is cheap compared to India but expensive compared to other gcc countries. If you need to bring medicines, make sure you carry doctors prescriptions to avoid trouble with authorities.


----------

